# infants, lifejackets, wee one issues: not looking good...



## jakmedic (Aug 28, 2006)

Has anyone had experience with sailing/cruising with an infant? After many years of grinding, my work schedule finally allows my wife and I to do some cruising this season, and we've been especially excited (and somewhat apprehensive) about doing it with our now 5 month old daughter. I've got good protected spots identified to lash the car seat, and just bought her infant life jacket (Mustang brand). Tried to make her first sail this past weekend, but didn't even come close to getting her on the boat...normally a docile, good natured child, she screamed inconsolably as soon as we put on the jacket, and wouldn't stop until it came off. Tried multiple times and failed. I'm sure it felt too confining with all that bulky stuff surrounding her. 

So, has anyone had experience with a different brand of life jacket for infants that might be more comfortable but still provides sufficient floatation? Other than the Mustang brand, all other jackets I've seen look cheap and unsafe. 

We have great dreams and increasingly serious plans to be living aboard and doing extend cruising within a year or two, and I've got a million fears and questions about doing it with a young child on board. Here we are unable to get beyond this simple first step. Hoping this isn't a deal breaker. Would welcome advice on this issue, or any other advice in general, about cruising with the wee little ones...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Unfortunately, the Mustangs are really the best for infants IIRC from the PS tests. Infants generally don't need a life jacket, except when on the dinghy or dock. When aboard, they can be confined to the cabin pretty easily-a portable playpen or car seat are two ways of doing it.

You might want to read the Strathgowan blog, since they live aboard a boat, an Alberg 30, and have since their child was born IIRC.


----------



## jakmedic (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for your reply. I was thinking that perhaps an infant doesn't need to be wearing a PFD given that they're always either strapped in their car seat or being held by someone in the cockpit, but of course the anxious (ie new) parent in me doesn't want to do anything too unconventional (aside from sailing with an infant)...no PFD somehow seemed sacrelige. Actually, I wonder if it is technically illegal (doesn't the CG require children to wear them?), though I'm not necessarily such a stickler for rules...

Thanks for the blog site suggestion, I'll check it out...

If anyone else happens to read this with boat-baby experience, I'd love to hear what your PFD approach and rules have been...


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

We started sailing with our son when he was 18 days old - now he's 25, a boat owner himself and a dedicated racer on OPBs. He and his wife are expecting their first child in November, and he is determined to beat our 18 day old record!!

Too bad the PFD caused such a stir - it really needs to be second nature for them to wear one when they get older. The Mustangs are definitely the cream of the crop.

At that young age we cruised (usually doublehanded) with him in a car seat, as you plan, but we also had an old-fashioned pram with a detachable carriage. We used the body of the pram as a boat bed, placed on a berth and confined by a leecloth. We were fortunate that when things got going weather-wise he usually preferred to sleep, and so he was safely contained below in the pram in the secured berth as we dealt with the sailing.

We used a "snuggly" - a front mounted carrier - (nowadays they have variations like the "Baby Bjorn") at times as well. 

Once he reached the toddler stage things got a bit more interesting, but by then he was wearing a PFD as a matter of course and quickly became accustomed to the motion of the boat.

He was rowing at 4, had a sailing dinghy by 6 or 7 and raced with his parents from the time he was 11 yrs old. Imagine - we were able to continue to do things with our son throughout his teens - and he was happy to be there!

In all the years we cruised with children, not once did one fall overboard accidentally - probably good luck more that good management, but we were diligent about keeping an eye out and preached "one hand for the boat, one hand for you" from the get-go.

Considering he had no choice in the matter, it's extremely gratifying to have seen him carry on with such enthusiasm and commitment to what began as (and remains) our favourite pastime!


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Jak,
The main thing is to take her sailing on a short trip and see how she reacts to being on the boat. If she is nausiated and throwing up she will dehydrate rapidly. 
I think if you pick a day to break the ice and see how she takes to it the life jacket could be handy but not on. 
I don't have children of my own but deal with this on a daily baisis. It is a tuff call. 
My advice would be to go for a afternoon sail for a couple hours and build from there. 
In my expierience kids are usually tougher( and less concerned) than adults. So the most important thing is that You and Mom get comfortable with having the baby onboard. I guarantee you are more anxiouse than she is.

Faster Great Post


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

IIRC, an infant or toddler, down below in an enclosed cabin is not required to wear a PFD in most states... your state may vary...so check to be sure. On deck or in the cockpit, even with an adult carrying them, it is usually required... as it is for most children under 12 in most states.  

Soul searcher's point about nausea is a very valid one... some children don't mind the motion at all, and other can't adjust to it at all.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Both of our girls, Elizabeth (2 1/2) and Olivia (4 months today) have been sailing since they were just a few weeks old. We've never had any real issues, other than getting them to wear their life jackets. 

For the infant/toddler...the car seat works great. When they begin to stand, crawl, etc...the pack & play came in real handy. Next item was a booster seat with straps to secure her to the bulk head at the dining table. We also have a sea berth that we cover with a fine netting (lee cloth) that is the safest place while underway when they're sleeping. 
Fortunately they seem to sleep at just the right times? Luck I guess.

To keep them entertained, the usual, but ...a bucket of water (we use the fresh water) and a cup, keeps Elizabeth occupied for a good long while. 

A friendly reminder...CO2 detector! Get one if you don't already have one.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

T37Chef said:


> Both of our girls, Elizabeth (2 1/2) and Olivia (4 months today) have been sailing since they were just a few weeks old. We've never had any real issues, other than getting them to wear their life jackets.


 Yeah, my nephews and nieces weren't too fond of them to start with...but as they got older, and realized it was either wear them or stay home with mom and dad...they learned. 



> For the infant/toddler...the car seat works great. When they begin to stand, crawl, etc...the pack & play came in real handy. Next item was a booster seat with straps to secure her to the bulk head at the dining table. We also have a sea berth that we cover with a fine netting (lee cloth) that is the safest place while underway when they're sleeping.
> Fortunately they seem to sleep at just the right times? Luck I guess.


Pack & play is portable play pen I take it??



> To keep them entertained, the usual, but ...a bucket of water (we use the fresh water) and a cup, keeps Elizabeth occupied for a good long while.


 Depends on the age... at six, my oldest nephew likes to fish.



> A friendly reminder...CO2 detector! Get one if you don't already have one.


Probably should get a CO detector instead... since CO is far more dangerous.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Probably should get a CO detector instead... since CO is far more dangerous.


Thanks...that is what I meant to write


----------



## jakmedic (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for the answers, saildog, SS, and esp the inspiration from Faster and T37...wheather looks calm for tomorrow, will try to make a first run with her. Last night found infant swim classes as well. Love the idea of her growing up with all this stuff from the start (and of us not missing out on sailing for the next few years!). Thanks everyone...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My Granddaughters used to wear a swim suit thingy with floatation built right in. Not sure if they are approved for boat use, but they would be better than nothing. Maybe let her play with the PFD at home and get used to it first. I would advise infants wear some sort of floatationas soon as you hit the dock. No matter what happens, you want them to float. I would never tie them down in a car seat. It can go from a peaceful day to everyone in the water in less than a minute. Check state law, in NC it is mandatory for all children to wear a PFD when on a boat. Good Luck!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

.....meant to say all children 14 and under....


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

USCG
what about in an enclosed cabin? it would be pretty hard to sleep in a PDF.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The swim suit PFD wasn't all that bulky. I know it sounds paranoid, but can you imagine one of those noisy cigarette boats with an intoxicated lunatic at the helm cutting your boat in two? I've seen it happen more than once.
Anchored in a cove may be somewhat safe though, I would hope?!?


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

The car seat we only use for below.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ok...ya'll check this out and see what ya think...floating baby bathing suit, floating baby swimwear, baby swim suit


----------



## jakmedic (Aug 28, 2006)

The homicidal cigarette driver is a good example of why I lie awake at night worrying about our cruising plans...so many potential catastrophic "what-ifs?"...lightning strikes, rogue waves, submurged containers, knockdowns, pirates, through-hull failures, dragging anchors, rig failures, etc...thinking about this stuff makes me not even want to leave the dock, let alone cruise away with an infant. How much calculated risk is one willing to take? I don't have a good answer, but I know I badly want to make this cruising thing work, plenty of people do it successfully even with kids, and with care and attention I'm hoping I can manage the risks down to a "reasonable" level, whatever that is. So for now I'm clinging to the logic of that analysis, though it doesn't prevent momentary spats of disbelief that I'm actually planning on exposing my kid out on the water. For now our cruising will be limited to the Northeast, with trips measured in days or a few weeks at a time at most, with the full-time extended cruising planned for 1-2 years from now (probably in a different boat). We're in a 42 footer which should lend protection and comfort below for the little one for most of the weather we are likely to encounter in these short trips. I don't know how I'm going to manage her life-jacket thing: having her wear one whenever topsides, even when being held in the cockpit is an obvious safety plus, but it means for example, my wife cant put her quickly in the car seat if I suddenly need help, and strapped into the car seat is probably the most secure place for her to be if for some reason things go wrong. I don't even want to contemplate a knockdown with her on board...really unlikely with the sailing we plan on doing, but she better be strapped tight in her car seat if it happens. Anyway, need to find a balance between excessive paranoia that'll keep us off the water completely and carelessness with unnecessary risk...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sorry, not trying to make you paranoid...more like well informed. On the water, take nothing for granted. With the infants, just try to be sure if anything happens, they will float upright in that they can't swim for themselves. Don't worry about what might happen, just be well prepared for anything that might. Most certainly take them with you so they can get used to the feel of it all. Just remember, ...they can't swim yet. Get them to swim ASAP. My youngest Granddaughter could swim (underwater) at age two! So anything is possible. Good Luck & Fair Winds


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

USCG-

Paranoia aside, I don't believe you need to have PFD on the little ones if they are below, in an enclosed cabin space.


----------



## LittleMissMagic (Oct 13, 2006)

*Check your Child's Jacket*

My son, almost two now, also wears a mustang jacket. He *Really did not like it at first( starting at about two months), but now will wear it with a minimal amount of fuss. I suppose time is all it took. 
Just a suggestion though, put your kid in the water to see if it will function as intended. While swimming with his jacket on, my son is promptly turned over on his belly if you let him go in water that is too shallow for him to stand up in. This alerted me to the frightening fact that if he ever falls overboard, an adult better be going in to assist quickly. Hopefully now that he is getting used to the water more this will be short lived. Just don't let anything surprise you. Take care.*


----------



## LittleMissMagic (Oct 13, 2006)

*Pinned below*

Wouldn't a life jacket below decks be potentially dangerous in the event of a catastrophic sinking, pinning the wearer below? I know this would not matter much in the case of an infant I'm just curious about my older kids and non swimming passengers.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailingdog said:


> USCG-
> 
> Paranoia aside, I don't believe you need to have PFD on the little ones if they are below, in an enclosed cabin space.


I guess it's all what you are comfortable with. I suppose if the boat sinks and you're down below, your not gonna float anyway.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Actually, having a PFD on in a sinking boat can badly interfere with your ability to get free.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The only time I sailed with an infant on board he slept in a net hammock that we had in the V-berth - the nylon ones that we usually stow bedding in. According to my brother, who owned the child, this is a popular method of keeping them out of harm's way, and they seem to find the swaying to be soothing.


----------



## ref_123 (Mar 12, 2003)

*Guide by example*

Hi Jak,

my answer is - get yourself a similarly looking "traditional" PFD. Babies are OK to do whaever if their parents do it. My girl was REQUESTING to get into the PFD when she saw me putting mine on ).

On the other hand, although our girl (2.5 now) got on a boat at a very early age, she sailed only in the main cabin until she was over a year old.

You can get her a great baby hammock so that she is comfortable underway - Hammocks - Hammock Heaven, check the Bambi line. Attaches to cabin handrails in a second.

Regards,
Stan


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Sailormann said:
 

> According to my brother, who *owned *the child, this is a popular method of keeping them out of harm's way, and they seem to find the swaying to be soothing.


Hey how much did he pay for that kid?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I would give it a few months too. There's a world of difference between a 5 month old that can barely sit and an 8 or 9 month old that crawls. But definitely keep trying--and good luck!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, I see this is a bit of an old thread. Sorry Jakmedic, I did not see it at the time.

I would not go with ANY other PFD other than a Mustang. I am a huge fan of their products. Our fist son was on board at 5 days old and we lived aboard and cruised. Life jackets are a must and should be worn a bunch to get them used to it. As was mentioned earlier, they WILL get accustomed to it and it will not be an issue. 

You can take them swimming in their jacket to try and start getting them used to it. Taking it off when they cry about it is a great way to start a bad habit. They will just cry everytime you put it on. Once they figure out it is not debateable, they will deal with it.

I will tell you our rules: If at the marina in the cockpit without someone in the cockpit with them, they typically need to wear their lifejacket. Reason being is that if the fall overboard at the marina, chances are that they will bang their head. Not so at anchor. However, without adult supervision, they are always required to have their jacket on anywhere outside. When underway, my kids do not wear a jacket down below. THey do when we are under way and they are in the cockpit. 

You are going to HAVE to get her used to wearing that jacket because you will be doing a lot of rides in the tender, and it is neccessary in the tender. 

Also, when our kids were infants, we rarely put the jacket on them. You can strap them into a car seat or a play pin and they are fine with that. Even when in the cocpit, we typically did not put them in a jacket except if the weather began to get questionable. At those times the kids go down below anyways. When the kids get a bit older and they can move around, the rules change. But I guarantee you that they will get used to it. All kids do. Just stay firm and don't give in.

For your information, we are going to be putting togther an article on cruising with kids. It appears we will get a lot of participation from many cruisers with children - including Melanie Neale, whom I have been in contact with.

Hopefully it will be informative, helpful, and fun.

All the best. Hope the post made sense. I am running today and not writing my best.

- CD


----------



## jakmedic (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey Cruisingdad, just found your post, thanks! Sure am inspired by your experience with kids growing up on board, and dreaming to make that happen with us. Your rules for the kids make a lot of sense and were very helpful...I'm sure you're right, our little one will eventually deal with the PFD issue and get used to it just fine (still haven't gotten her on board yet!). Can't wait to make this whole thing really happen....

Have you gotten your cruising with kids article together yet? I'd love to read it...

Thanks again...


----------



## CLucas (Feb 10, 2007)

*PFDs are non-negotiable with my kids*

My daughters are aged 8 and 11 and PFDs are non-negotiable, period. When it's hot, or dead calm or "hey Dad, the kids on THAT boat over there don't have them on..." -- tough darts, gotta wear 'em. Don't give in, ever, and it quickly will become habit. Most important is that they fit properly and are comfortable (not all are, of course).

Best suggestion... Take the kids to the store to pick out their own -- ones with cartoon characters on it perhaps, as long as it's a 'legal' type xxx (III? sorry, it's early) pfd. They'll actually *like* wearing it if has SpongeBob, Dora, etc on it.

If we're cruising and are below for the night, the pfds can come off. Until then, they're on - from when we board the launch to when we get on shore.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

jakmedic said:


> Hey Cruisingdad, just found your post, thanks! Sure am inspired by your experience with kids growing up on board, and dreaming to make that happen with us. Your rules for the kids make a lot of sense and were very helpful...I'm sure you're right, our little one will eventually deal with the PFD issue and get used to it just fine (still haven't gotten her on board yet!). Can't wait to make this whole thing really happen....
> 
> Have you gotten your cruising with kids article together yet? I'd love to read it...
> 
> Thanks again...


Jak,

Working on it. It will come out in installments, I imagine. Hoefully something soon. I wanted to give the thread somt time to sit so others could comment on things.

Good luck.... and see - they will be happy wearing a jacket, just takes time:










- CD


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Jak,

The message you should take from this whole thread is that infants (<1 year old +/-) generally put up quite a bit of fuss when forced to wear life jackets. Thus your now 6 month old is perfectly normal in this respect -- you are not doing anything wrong and there isn't much you can do to make it go better, except wait. Once kids get into the toddler age range, the PFDs fit a bit better and they can be acclimated to them as long as you are firm and don't give in to the fussing. Some other thoughts:

Another post mentioned that he'd never had anyone fall overboard. Nor have I. But it can happen. In my home town, when I was growing up, an experienced sailing couple lost their two-year old overboard in some gusty conditions very close to their homeport. The child sank like a rock right before their eyes in deep water (and was never recovered). That reality always haunted me. So be prepared for a different kind of sailing than you may have been used to pre-kids. Kids don't float, so you must take precautions and be vigilant at all times. 

We have the same rule as many of the others who posted: Until our kids could swim well, PFDs were required at all times while on deck or in the dinghies, whether underway or anchored/docked (including on the dock). Now that they are stronger swimmers and older, we have slightly eased the PFD rule so they can relax in the cockpit when we are securely anchored or moored. It helps if parents set a good example by wearing PFDs as well, especially when underway.

I was glad to see no one recommended harnesses. Until kids are much older, these actually pose a serious strangulation hazard for infants and toddlers.

While the risk of going overboard is very real, the biggest actual problem we faced was protecting our kids from the sun. That is another reason why having a safe place belowdecks where they can nap and play is really the best option while they're infants/toddlers. 

We had 3 under 3, and in all honesty we found sailing with infants and toddlers less than relaxing (including the aforementioned difficulty with infants and PFDs). So we waited a bit before doing much sailing with the kids. By waiting until they were all toddlers/pre-schoolers we found the stress level diminished considerably. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## jakmedic (Aug 28, 2006)

JRP, thanks for your thoughts. The story of the 2 year old from your hometown makes me nauseous and want to forget the whole idea, and maybe just rent a log cabin in Wyoming for our get-aways, but then the kids could get eaten by bears, I suppose...the possibility of tragedy is always lurking, unless one remains at home, right?. So I want to do this, safely as possible, and your experience with your kids, as with others who have written, is very encouraging. I still don't know what to do with the infant stage...on a calm day, I can picture my wife holding the baby without a PFD when sitting in the cockpit, since the baby can't go anywhere on her own, and with the understanding that she never leaves the cockpit without first putting our daughter below or strapped in the child seat first. Also, if I needed help from my wife quickly, it would be harder to get the baby in the car seat if she were wearing a PFD (would have to come off fist). Of course, in any kind of weather, or as soon as the baby can move about on her own, the jacket would stay on whenever not below. Seems that other folks I've spoken to have done it this way. I've been doing a lot of thinking about this, and not much (any) sailing, so I think we need to just get out there and try it to see what works. At the rate we're going, our kid is going to be walking by then anyway, so perhaps the jacket issue will just solve itself...

Thanks for your thoughts. They are a big help....


----------



## kwftide (May 15, 2007)

Just thought I'd bring this thread back to the top. 

Have you cruised with your kids? If so, how has it gone?


----------



## CLucas (Feb 10, 2007)

kwftide said:


> Just thought I'd bring this thread back to the top.
> 
> Have you cruised with your kids? If so, how has it gone?


On the PFD issue...

PFDs are the house rule and non-negotiable for my 8 and 12yo and any of their friends who sail with us. The *only* exception is when we're sitting on the mooring or on the hook and they are confined to the cockpit, say having dinner, or below for the evening.

Both my kids are strong swimmers -- my 12yo daughter does junior triathlons -- but don't argue and know they are required on the launch as well. My older daughter knows the state requirements and has also been reminded that the captain's law supercedes the state law 

Right now, my kids are just as itchy for warmer weather and getting back out as I am. Their favorite place on the boat is on the bow and getting wet. Cruising is all about the destinations for my kids. They're up for a few days on the boat and then need a break -- in local waters (meaning LI Sound), cruising for 3 or 4 nights is a nice adventure for them. Get them to the BVI (on my todo list...) and a week would be no sweat.


----------



## jakmedic (Aug 28, 2006)

kwftide said:


> Just thought I'd bring this thread back to the top.
> 
> Have you cruised with your kids? If so, how has it gone?


Nice to hear from you again...actually, somehow work and boat repairs conspired to keep our sailing season short last year and I did NOT have a chance to get my daughter on board (hardly got out myself). This year should be quite different though (really! no laughing!)...I've actually just quit my full time job, so that we can travel throughout the US (I'll take temporary 1-2 month work positions as we go)...our major concentration will be along the NE and atlantic coast, principally so that we can take the boat along with us and get a lot of sailing in. Of course now my little one is walking about, so should make the whole experience even more interesting...will recommission the boat soon, so I suppose we'll know how well she takes to the experience by the end of spring (hope she likes it, 'cause we're going anyway!)...


----------



## jakmedic (Aug 28, 2006)

kwftide said:


> Just thought I'd bring this thread back to the top.
> 
> Have you cruised with your kids? If so, how has it gone?


Ok, I know this thread is old, but I thought I'd update...have taken my now 17 month old girl out a couple of times this year and she LOVED it. No lifejacket tantrums at all. Last time out it started blowing 25 knots, rail in the water, and she was giggling with delight, thrilling with the wind in her hair and spray in her face. I think we got lucky with this girl. I've quit my perm job and am now going to be traveling for a while, sailing up to Maine and down to the Chesapeake as I go, family along as well of course. Going to be an interesting few months...


----------



## anthony11 (Aug 19, 2008)

jakmedic said:


> Ok, I know this thread is old, but I thought I'd update...have taken my now 17 month old girl out a couple of times this year and she LOVED it. No lifejacket tantrums at all. Last time out it started blowing 25 knots, rail in the water, and she was giggling with delight, thrilling with the wind in her hair and spray in her face. I think we got lucky with this girl. I've quit my perm job and am now going to be traveling for a while, sailing up to Maine and down to the Chesapeake as I go, family along as well of course. Going to be an interesting few months...


What sort of boat are you doing this in? I'm very close to buying a Catalina 25 but want to feel assured that it'll be comfortable enough for my wife and kid-to-be on Puget Sound.


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

In MD children are required to wear PFDs when in the cockpit or on deck. Down below it is not required. But, my rule is if they can't swim they wear them when awake, no matter how much they protest. My daughter wasn't too fond of putting the 6 week old baby in a PFD but I explained the law is the law. Plus, what happens when a real accident occurs and the adult is thrown overboard? My 2 year old granddaughter wears hers as well. My nine year old nephew doesn't swim, so he wears a PFD when anywhere near the boat (dock etc). As you can see my grandchildren above wear theirs, no matter the age.

In MD this is the law:
*Mandatory Life Jacket Requirements for Children*
Effective June 1, 2001, all children under the age of 7 must wear a United States Coast Guard
approved Personal Flotation Device (Life Jacket - Type I, II, III or V) while underway on a
recreational vessel under 21 feet in length on Maryland waters. Recreational vessel includes
motorboats, sailboats, canoes, kayaks, rowboats and any other device capable of being used
for transportation on the water, when the vessel is being used for other than commercial
purposes. The life jacket must be the proper size for the child and must be in good and
serviceable condition. This requirement does not apply when a vessel is moored or anchored,
or when a child is below deck or in an enclosed cabin.

Effective April 1, 2006 an addition to the above law has been made regarding personal
flotation devices (PFDs) for children. Under the new law, if a child is less than 4 years of age
or weighs under 50 pounds, the child must wear a PFD with specific additional safety features
including: a strap that is secured between the child's legs to fasten together at the front and
back of the PFD; an inflatable headrest or high collar to keep the child's head above the
water; and a web handle to ensure the ready accessibility of the child from the water.​


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Joe-

Just curious... what does the law say about vessels greater than 21' LOA??


----------



## mccary (Feb 24, 2002)

I am sorry, the child lifejacket law says,"On April 1, 2006 a new Maryland law governing personal flotation devices (PFDs) for children goes into effect. Under the new law, if a child is less than 4 years of age or weighs under 50 pounds, the child must wear a PFD with specific additional safety features including: a strap that is secured between the child's legs to fasten together the front and back of the PFD; an inflatable headrest or high collar to keep the child's head above water; and a web handle to ensure the ready accessibility of the child from the vessel. Click here to see a photograph of a PFD meeting these standards and instructions on the new law. " 

On another site (http://www.dnr.state.md.us/boating/safety/recreationvessels.pdf) talks about general life jackets. It also says these laws are in addition to the USCG laws requiring PFD Life Jackets (Personal Flotation Device) General Life Jacket (PFD) Information Life jackets must be Coast Guard approved, in good and serviceable condition, readily
available and of appropriate size for the intended user. Throwable devices (Type IV) must
be immediately available. Though not required, a life jacket should be worn at all times
when the vessel is underway. A wearable life jacket may save your life, but only if you
wear it. If a type V life jacket is to be counted toward minimum carriage requirements,
it must be worn and may be carried instead of another type of life jacket only if used
according to the approval conditions on the label.​​​​​Life jackets are required on nonmotorized vessels including canoes and kayaks.PFDs for everyone onboard. So MD has specific laws for children and boats in additon to USCG law.​


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

I had the same problem. However, kids are used to being stapped-in and she took well to wearing a harness. Get a good full-body harness and she can crawl around to her hearts content, as long as you keep the tether short enough to keep her from the edge.

We have a catamaran, and the trampoline worked particularly well! Bounce, Bounce....


----------

